# Man Versus the Wild - Bear Grylls



## Horatio (May 22, 2007)

I am just wondering if there are any Bear fans out there? My family and I rather enjoy the show - I think it is of great value and gives me a bit more confidence for camping with my family (we are tenters...). I also enjoy the strange places - He was in the Moab Dessert "last night" which I had never seen footage of before. I don't think I will take my kids there anytime soon!!!!


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2007)

I watch him. I actually like Survivorman a bit more though. Bear is just a bit too crazy and some of the stuff he does could get you hurt which is the last thing you want in a survival situation. I think he does it because there are other people with him that could help. I am into the survival thing so I like both shows.


----------



## Horatio (May 23, 2007)

My husband says he likes Survivorman as well - I haven't come across it yet. I do agree with the safety things you said. I think the plan is to show people what to do as last resourts. It does help me to get rid of some of my fears. I have always been afraid of ice crevices ever since I went to nursing school with a man who worked as a ranger at the Columbian Icefields. I know the crevices are deadly, but to see a person actually overcome one, it gives me a bit of a relief that they can be conquered (if for some strange reason I was lost up on top of a mountain...). I think it gives my children a bit more of a realistic look at the world we live in so when we do go camping, they are less likely to wander off - a parent thing where, if I told them, it wouldn't mean as much as if Bear said it. Thanks for your response!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 23, 2007)

We got good 'ol Ray Meers 8)


----------



## randyardvark (May 23, 2007)

aka the gay boy scout


----------



## Horatio (May 24, 2007)

I know I haven't seen his show. A bit off topic, there was this Animal Planet show on insects, The Biggest and the Baddest - it had a really neat bug guy on there who put a stink bug in his mouth and had this huge bird spider cross his hands - I am trying to remember the name of the fellow. I have seen a few shows with him in it and I would remember his name if I heard it...I am thinking Graeme or ? He was awesome at presenting bugs...I actually think I could have a bigger spider cross my hand now and not die. Feeding my mantids spiders has helped as well. I have become quite a good tiny spider hunter  .


----------

